# times per week



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Is there anyone else out there who has no idea how many times per week you have sex? Or like us it ranges wildly? Is it a function of feeling you aren't getting what you need to focus on quantity rather than quality?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

2-3 times if you averaged it.........married 12yrs+, together 20yrs, 3 kids!


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

my hubbies and i way of sex is this.. based on seasons. pure and simple in the fall and winter he cant get enough, but, when spring and summer rolls around well it varies.. he also works 12-14 hr night shifts 5 days a week, so it falls to about 1-2 times per week. and WE are ok with that. bc, IMHO there is more to a relationship than sex.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know if it is related to my body change or what, I am having sex every day, and the quality is much better than the year before. I mean my orgasms last much longer than the ones I had before. 

Sometimes we just have sex to achieve orgasms, sometimes we have wild sex, my husband bites me and spanks me, sometimes we have passionate sex, just fxxx slowly and enjoy each other.....

Our foreplay is all day long. 
We like to play!!!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

averagely once a month if lucky...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I accually started a "sex calender" when my drive went up 2 yrs ago. We average no less than 4 times a week, never more than 7. We are in our 40's - 6 kids.


----------



## Soccerdad (Oct 9, 2010)

once or twice a week. Usually once. We'd both like it more, but kids, work, etc. Been married 11 years and sex is never boring, and always great. We've pretty much tried it all and there's nothing I'd like to do that she won't. I make sure she's satisfied, multiple times. I can't complain.


----------

